# Working visa refused(2nd year)



## Couchpotato1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been refused a second year working visa,reason 2weeks short when doing agricultural work.Due to the weather in Perth a month ago,i wasn't able to get work and I will now be two weeks short and immigration have refused 2nd year.Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you talked to DIAC about it. Seems rather unfair due to the weather putting you short by only 2 weeks.

Or you could ask one of the agents who post on here what they would suggest. SOMV (Veronkia) posts fairly regularly and you can contact her via her signature. Whatever you decide to do, do it quickly.

Dolly


----------



## Couchpotato1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Have you talked to DIAC about it. Seems rather unfair due to the weather putting you short by only 2 weeks.
> 
> Or you could ask one of the agents who post on here what they would suggest. SOMV (Veronkia) posts fairly regularly and you can contact her via her signature. Whatever you decide to do, do it quickly.
> 
> Dolly


Thanks for your reply,I sent a message to Veronika but did see she hadn't been on since mid april,what is DIAC,thanks.


----------

